# Can anyone help Toby



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

He is about a year old and is very sadly in need of a new forever home. He was recently rehomed by my local RSPCA to a Dobermann-experienced family, but unfortunately their other 2 dogs are not accepting him and it is making one of them quite poorly. Their other dog too is becoming very stressed so they have decided that Toby will have to be rehomed. It's not a decision that they have taken lightly and they are devastated to have to part with him. Obviously initial meetings with all the dogs had gone well and Toby has been faultless in it all.

He is good with everyone he meets and is good with other dogs...and even cats. He was in a poor condition when he was handed into the RSPCA, but as you can see now this family have worked wonders with him. He is fully house-trained now too.

He is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped.

Toby will remain under the care of the RSPCA Norfolk West but can be rehomed outside of the county (within reason) with a homecheck being necessary of course.

Please make any enquiries to Penny Skate, rehoming co-ordinator for RSPCA Norfolk West, on 01485 541141, or please PM or email me on [email protected]

Thanks for looking. 

Heres some pics of him  1   2   3


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope he finds his forever home very soon


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Toby has a possible new home so fingers crossed all works out well for him :thumbsup:


----------



## Pollyanna580 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awwww bless, keeping everything crossed for Toby and that he gets his forever home. Polly xxxx


----------



## lipglossjunkie (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi
Did Toby find a home?


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Sadly no not yet


----------



## timang (Apr 1, 2009)

i'll pray for toby!
God will give mercy on him!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy Toby has found happiness at last :thumbup1:

He's gone to a lovely Dobie-experienced family where he will get lots and lots of love and attention, plenty of exercise and good company, and they plan to take him to obedience and agility and possibly even do some tracking work with him, all of which he will love. They have a massive garden and have friends with large, young friendly dogs who will be coming round to play LOL! He will want for nothing with this family I'm positive of that. 

His old owners were very upset to have to part with him, but they are thrilled with the new family which has helped to lessen the blow of him going, and they are all going to keep in touch. 

I'm just so ecstatic that he has found a fantastic forever home. It was a bit of a long haul with this boy but it has all paid off in the end.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great news for Toby.


----------

